# Strippers are the best tippers.



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I had another short ride tonight. Got to asking what she does for work and it's I work in a club. Oh, which one? I don't like to disclose where I work. Ok, no problem, then start talking about where she used to work and who was sleeping with the manager and how much she made. $6 fare, $9 cash tip. Last one was $4 fare and $5 tip, both worked together at local strip club. Didn't know the girls, "ass shaker" name so she wasn't sure who the previous passenger was.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Creased dollar bills = more venereal diseases than you can shake a stick at. 

Who knows where those bills went? Yikes


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Creased dollar bills = more venereal diseases than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> Who knows where those bills went? Yikes


It's not like the bills in your wallet right now haven't been in that exact place.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's not like the bills in your wallet right now haven't been in that exact place.


I'm like Howie Mandel. I put on a Haz-mat suit and then blast my money with UV rays, sulphuric acid, and then hand sanitizer, just in case. 

No seriously, I just want a little white powder and booger residue on my bills. No booty-sweat, tyvm.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I dated peelers for 10 years straight, and then I got married about 2 years after stopping. It gets tiring going to clubs at 2 AM to pick them up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> I dated peelers for 10 years straight,


Peelers, you're Canadian aren't you?

Edit: I just looked at your profile and Kanaduh should have tipped me, but we get a ton of Canadians down here in Scottsdale and they all call strip clubs peeler bars


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep........Scottsdale is full of snowbirds.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

And how do you know this, hmmmmm.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Creased dollar bills = more venereal diseases than you can shake a stick at.

Who knows where those bills went? Yikes

Yes I'm sure your right on that. Pretty nasty. The one and only tip I ever got from a stripper was 1 of those crumbled singles. And I've driven a few of them. 
After a shift I pulled my mats out to vacuum and found a condom under one. Luckily it wasn't opened. Why she stashed it I couldn't figure out. Disgusting.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Creased dollar bills = more venereal diseases than you can shake a stick at.
> 
> Who knows where those bills went? Yikes


Stop blowing your nose with dollar bills and you'll be fine lol


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Stop blowing your nose with dollar bills and you'll be fine lol


What kinda blow are we talking about here? The kind that comes out of nose or goes in. 
While we're talking strippers and blow or blowing lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Picked up a stripper last night...no tip. She is the only dancer I have picked up at this bar and this is the second time she has stiffed me.


double-entendre intended.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Picked up a stripper last night...no tip. She is the only dancer I have picked up at this bar and this is the second time she has *stiffed* me.
> 
> *double-entendre intended*.


Gotta love that reply. Rock on brother!


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's not like the bills in your wallet right now haven't been in that exact place.


ROFFLMFAO


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Strippers always have been good to cab drivers, when they had it. The thing about a stripper is that she does not always have it. If you pick them up when they are getting off work, they have not had the chance to blow their money, so they always tipped well. If you were taking them to work the next day, they had blown all of their money and barely had the cab fare. Usually, though, they would make it up to you the next time that they saw you. I hauled dancing girls for years. They were among my favourite customers.

They do not seem to be too good with UberX drivers, though, judging from the comments that I have read on various Boards.


----------

